# 125 gal SA (Guyana) tank set up+pics



## Rupununi (Jan 29, 2011)

I've long planned a SA cichlid community tank featuring cichlids I encountered on a research expedition to the Rupunini savanna of Guyana in 2009. The area of research was located at the interface between the Rio Branco and Essequibo River basins near the Guyana/Brazil border. This region is interesting because these two basins are disconnected except during the wet season when flooding connects a few small tributaries. Thus, this represents a portal for Amazon fishes to exchange genetic material with those from Guyana, fishes that are otherwise geographically isolated and genetically distinct.

I've finally found some time and energy to set up this tank. I set up the tank in my office at work where I have access to RO water and where I can show off the tank to others. Of course I get to observe it all day long as well!

So, here's the set up:

Tank: I went with a 125 gallon Aqueon (6' x 18 3/4" x 22").

Background: Aquaterra 3-d "Rainforest", two 48" sections cut and spliced to fit 72" tank. Three 1.5" screened holes cut 2" above substrate along bottom of the background for circulation.

External filter: Fluval FX5 with biomax, carbon, peat, prefilter, and polishing pads. Intake on left end behind background hole#1, outtake at top-middle via 2 tubes extruded through background.

Power head: Seitz 360 gal/h submersible pump place near bottom behind background near bottom hole #3.

In-tank filter: Additional biofilter media (bioballs/potscrubbers) placed behind background between FX5 intake and power head.

Heater: 2 Fluval 200 watt heaters, opposite ends of tank behind the background, one placed by FX5 intake, the other next to power head.

Light: Marineland double-bright LED, 36-48" model, one unit placed over middle of the tank.

Substrate: pool filter and play sand, mixed

Rocks: Small chunks of sandstone

Wood: Several large pieces of local, heavily weathered, root-like driftwood.

Here are some pics:









Back of tank painted with black latex. This photo shows installation of the Aquaterra background. The tools are used only to brace the background during the tracing and gluing steps.










View from front of tank.








Powerhead placement behind background.









Background siliconed in place.









Close up of background/tank interface showing heavy bead of silicone. Don't skimp on silicone when gluing these backgrounds down!









Filling the tank! Side view.









Tank full of RO water, starting to cycle!









Driftwood, rock and lights! Fin!


























So that's the show so far. Fish pics soon to follow.


----------



## pork_chop (Feb 1, 2011)

looking good!


----------



## rmiller (Feb 26, 2011)

Quick question. In all that I have read (still new to the wondrous world of cichlids) driftwood lowers the ph of water. I know African cichlids require a high ph. Is this different with SA's? If so how do you plan to adjust the ph to be suitable for your fish?


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

*rmiller*, a lot of SA cichlids like lower PH, some even down to 6 or lower.

*Rupununi*, excellent tank! With that background you can pull off a minimalist approach as far as the rest of the decor goes without the tank looking empty. I'm excited to see pics with fish!


----------



## rmiller (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks duds.

I love the look of the tank even withoit the fish, but I too can't wait to see it stocked.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks sweet


----------



## sebqc (Dec 30, 2010)

i love it, amazing setup

not familiar with Sa cichlids... what do you plan having in there?


----------



## M&amp;S (Feb 16, 2011)

Looking good, will watch with interest opcorn:


----------



## Rupununi (Jan 29, 2011)

sebqc said:


> i love it, amazing setup
> 
> not familiar with Sa cichlids... what do you plan having in there?


I'm still tracking down some of the species I want in the tank. I'll post pictures of them as I get them. For now, here are some pics of the most common cichlids we encountered on our expedition in 2009.









_Acarichthys heckelli _









_Apistogramma_ sp. Probably new species.









_Biotodoma cupido_. "Cupid cichlid"









_Cichla ocellaris_









_Acaronia nassa_









_Crenicichla lugibrus_









_Geophagus_ sp 1 (near _dicrozoster_)









_Geophagus_ sp 2 (near _abalios_)









_Geophagus _ sp 3









_Geophagus_ sp. 3 sucking my thumb









_Guinacara_ sp (confirmed new species named _dacrya_, paper _in press_ by Arbour and Lopez-Fernandez)









_Mesonauta guyanae_









_Satanoperca leucostica_

Other cichlids we collected (photos unavailable):

_Aequidens tetramerus_ http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=173

_Apistogramma steindachneri _ http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=399

_Cichla temensis_ http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=529

_Crenicichla nr. alta_ http://www.aquatarium.de/home/pict/expd/ro17gr.jpg

_Crenicichla nr. regani_ http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=586

_Krobia guianensis _http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=193

_Satanoperca jurupari_ http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=493


----------



## Rupununi (Jan 29, 2011)

well, after multiple attempts.... nevermind, the pics are just showing up as html code.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Rupununi (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok, let's try this again:


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

TOTM! Looks fantastic and great pic's =D> =D>


----------



## Valous (Jan 30, 2011)

Awsome. Love the pics of the geo's. and that driftwood is insane Keep up with tank pictures. :thumb:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Rupununi*,

Amazing tank. The background looks impressive. The Mesonauta festivus look great.

What is the pencil nose sucker fish? Could you list the tank inhabitant and numbers of each?

Thank you for sharing a great tank.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Valous (Jan 30, 2011)

mlancaster said:


> what is the pencil nose sucker fish?


I believe that is a twig catfish or whip tail catfish. both the same just diffrent names. but correct me if I am worng.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

farlowella


----------



## threeguns (Feb 27, 2011)

That is a beautifu display...I love eartheaters!!!


----------



## Rupununi (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are captions for some of the fish pics. Sorry I didn't include them the first time.

_Mesonauta guyanae:_









_Geophagus dicrozoster:_









_Krobia guianensis:_









Mesoanauta guyanae, I think it is a male (it's a bruiser, constantly attacking it's "partner"):









Satanoperca cf. leucostica and G. dicrozoster:









Krobia guianensis:









Geophagus dicrozoster:









Farlowella acus (twig or whiptail suckermouth catfish, as the previous posters correctly noted)









Satanoperca cf. leucosticta









Peckoltia sabaji (para pleco) and Apistogramma steindachneri. Unfortunately the pleco was found dead 2 days ago, not long after the Mesonauta were introduced to the tank. I have read that others have had trouble with festivums killing plecos. Anyone with similar experiences?









Apistogramma steindachneri, female. This is her "crib". I have a trio, 2 fems and a male. The other female has her own hideout. The male just cruises around. HOpefully he'll perform his duties and produce some offspring. I think the females are up for it.









Moenkhausia nr. oligolepsis. Waiting to see how it fares. Has lasted 1 month but the festivums were just added, so we'll see. 









Farlowella:









Geos and Apistos









Satanoperca and geos









The other female A. steindachneri:









Female A. steindachneri posing nicely for the camera.









Farlowella sucking on biofilms.







[/quote]


----------



## Rupununi (Jan 29, 2011)

Valous said:


> mlancaster said:
> 
> 
> > what is the pencil nose sucker fish?
> ...


Correct. Farlowella acus aka twig or whiptail cat (Loricariidae).


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Rupununi*,

Again, great tank. Thank you for the picture captions. I cannot wait for the Geos to grow and color up.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

Love the geos and farlowella cat. Beautifully done. :thumb:


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

Fantastic tank! So natural, and your driftwood is awesome. I actually think it's the lighting that really makes this tank special for me, it looks like real sunlight. Your farlowella hanging out on the wood is awesome, too.


----------



## Benaiah (Aug 18, 2009)

Very nice!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Rupununi (Jan 29, 2011)

Tank is not quite a year old now. Here's a video showing the full tank view as of last night:


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

WOW, what a nice tank, I love it!!!, it is just so realistic. Great work!!!


----------



## Phivtoosyx (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice! Is the Farlowella still around? I didn't see him in the videos.


----------



## mrmagic2713 (Aug 10, 2012)

quick question! I recently purchased the exact same 3d background for my 90g tank. I am also using the fluval fx5 for filtration. I want to accomplish that clean setup for water to exit and return from filter. I see the holes on the lower end of the background that lets the water get behind the background to be picked up by the fluval intake tube, but exactly what plumbing are you using to return the filtered water to the FRONT of the background? I am imaging some form of a reducing type fitting, that splits the water flow into two smaller hoses, which then connect to the blue tubing at the top center of the background? I cant seem to find this stuff, but perhaps its because I don't know specifically what to ask for. any detailed help would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------

